# Google Toolbar has been updated



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Google has release a new version of their Google toolbar which has a really nice spell check feature when submitting forms as well as several other nice features.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey oh

I have actually stopped using the google one. Conflicts with too many of my programs, and the last few upgrades kept throwing dll errors at me 

I use FireFox as my browser of choice (as if there was a better choice lol). I had a nice spell check extention with it on my old computer. Sadly, I have forgotten what it was called, and not located it since working with my new computer. (If anyone knows the name of that ff-extention pm me please)


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I used the autofill feature on the google toolbard extensively and the extension for firefox doesn't work well at all.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Ahhhhh 

I always turn off or disable autofill features. Autofill is a feature that drives me a tad nuts 

Yes, FireFox is not fully supported by all organisations. Mostly because of its adblocking features and abilities (in part why Yahoo has refused to get on board with FF from what I have read). Mind you, it may also have been a FF and Google conflict that I kept getting all those errors too. I don't know. Only that this new comp of mine is a used comp and I don't have any recovery disks so if it has a fit I am up schist creek! 

So, I google with my google drop window, and not with the full toolbar. Works for me. Mind you, I do miss the full toolbar at times, but I like my FF to much to ever give it up


----------

